# Fisch taumelt



## Günni (27. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Freunde, meine Koi`s schwimmen im Teich als wäre der Frühling ausgebrochen.
Was ist da los ? 1 Koi ca. 3 Jahre alt schwimmt teilweise auf den Rücken (taumelt).
Die Wasserwerte sind ok. Wassertemperatur ist 4 grad. Der Teich ist zu 70% zugefroren. (dünne Eisschicht) Alle anderen Fische sehen gesund aus. Hat von Euch auch jemand so ein Problem. Gruß Günter


----------



## Inken (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo Günni!

Wir hatten auch schon ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings beim __ Goldfisch und nicht beim Koi. 

Aber eine Schwimmblase hat sowohl der eine als auch der andere. Von daher, lies dich doch mal hier durch: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15975
Ich würde den Kerl in einer Wanne langsam im Keller auf Temperatur bringen. Morgen haben ja endlich die Geschäfte wieder auf. Dann kannst du in den Baumarkt flitzen und ihm ein größeres Behältnis besorgen, da er dann wohl längere Zeit bei euch im Haus ausharren wird.
 Wir haben derzeit den Goldi auch erst wieder in den Teich zurückgesetzt, als die Temperaturen im Teich ähnlich denen im Keller-AQ waren. Aber der kleine Kerl hat es prima gepackt und zog noch lange seine Runden, bis ihn irgendwann der __ Reiher holte.. 

Viel Glück, ich drücke die Daumen!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo,
meine Koi waren gestern auch sehr Aktiv, hat wohl die Sonne verursacht. Aber jetzt haben sie sich wieder unters Eis verzogen, nur ab und an lugt mal einer vor.

Deinem Koi ist es wohl zu kalt geworden, kannst du versuchen durch Wasserwechsel die Teichtemperatur etwas zu erhöhen, so 2-3° reichen aus.

Noch besser wäre es ihn ins warme zu holen


----------



## Inken (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

..was mir grad noch einfällt:

Solltest du dich dafür entscheiden, ihn ins Haus zu holen, dann vergiss nicht, ihn abzudeckeln, damit er dir nicht auf's Trockene springt!


----------



## Teichtaucher (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo....ich habe diesen Winter auch Probleme mit den Kois....einer lag jetzt seit gestern auf dem Rücken in der flachwasserzone....dann heute morgen der nächste Schock noch einer...leben noch aber da eine dicke Eisschicht auf dem Wasser ist komme ich nicht an sie ran.....Ich habe einen Sprudler laufen und es ist ein Loch von ca.1. Quadratmeter frei....mal sehen was noch passiert.....:beten.....Sie schwammen aber schon als rum als es wärmer wurde....das machten die aber auch schon letzten Winter und der war etwas härter...mal abwarten


----------



## rainthanner (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo,  

wenn Karpfen wie oben beschrieben reagieren, dann wird das richtig eng mit dem Überleben. Es ist ihnen entweder schlicht zu kalt oder sie ersticken unter dem Eis. 
Um dies zu verhindern, hängt man einen kleinen Luftblubber unter die Wasseroberfläche und macht auch im Winter alle ca 10 Tage einen 20% Teilwasserwechsel, dann überleben die Fische. 


Wobei "Überleben" eh schon ein krasses Wort ist. Möchtet ihr jeden Winter gerade mal so "überleben"? 
Eigentlich kein Wunder, dass die Fische im Frühjahr keine Kraft mehr haben, um sich gegen ein paar __ Parasiten zur Wehr zu setzen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## ebo (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo.

Heut nachmittag hat es einen meiner größeren Koi zerlegt 

Das Eis ist kpl. weg und ich dacht ich seh nicht richtig.
Liegt am Boden auf der Seite, atmet noch ganz flach als ich ihn hochholte, sinkt aber unkontrolliert wieder auf den Boden.


Eis war max zu 30% zugefroren. Filter in Betrieb. BA geschlossen Einlauf wird an die Oberfläche mittels 45 Grad-Bogen eingeleitet. Sauerstoff wurde zugeführt. Keine sichtbare Bewegung im oder am Wasser  ( eingezäunt, keine Kinder oder andere Tiere die ev. in der Umgebung getobt haben ) Wasserwerte ok etc.

Ich denke mal das sowas einfach mal passieren kann.

Habe ihn nun in einem großen, sauberen, abgedeckten Speisfass in die geschütze Garage geholt. Dort werde ich das Wasser langsam erwärmen und ihn dann ins Haus holen.
Aber irgendwie habe ich kein gutes Gefühl. Ich glaube der überlebt das nicht.

Schade.

Morgen mal mit dem Tierarzt telefonieren.  
Insbesondere zwecks Untersuchung falls ers nicht überlebt. 

Die anderen Fische schwimmen mittlerweile wieder munter umher. Zwar noch recht lahm aber sie schwimmen und sehen recht fit aus.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Kopf hoch,
die Koi sind zäher als man denkt 

Und ich denke auch sowas kann einfach mal passieren, heute hat ein Nachbar einen 40cm Oshiba aus seinem Teich gefischt, leider war da nix mehr zu machen.

In meinem Teich habe ich heute mal wieder alle gesehen, und sie sehen wirklich noch Klasse aus.


----------



## Rudi Zanner (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist das letztes jahr passiert. zwei meiner Koi haben nicht überlebt. Aber dieses jahr hab ich einen größeren Teich. Er war auch schon zu 60% zugefroren. Mein Filter läuft über den Skimmer durch. Auch eine Luftpumpe ist in Betrieb.
Meine 8 Koi liegen in 1,8m tiefe und bewegen sich kaum. Sie halten noch ihren Winterschlaf
Hat sich gelohnt, den Teich zu vergrößern.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## ebo (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo.
So.
Morgen kommt der Tierarzt. In diesem Zustand will ich den Koi nicht tranportieren. Er liegt fast regungslos im Wasser. 
Morgen dürfte die Wassertemperatur bei ca. 10 Grad stehn. Wenn der Arzt nix feststellt hole ich ihn dann mit dem Wasser ins Haus.
Das dürfte was die Temperatursteigerung angeht am gleichmäßigsten sein.

Aber irgendwie siehts nicht gut aus 


lg
ebo


----------



## Annett (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo Ebo.

Ich drücke Dir und dem Fisch beide Daumen.

Hab vor wenigen Tagen erst wieder erfahren, wie bange es einem selbst wird, wenn man bei den kranken Haustieren steht und selbst nicht mehr richtig helfen kann....


----------



## ebo (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hmpf.

Er hat es nicht geschafft. Aber war irgendwie klar. Naja.

Werde den toten Fisch zur Sicherheit noch vom TA untersuchen lassen. 

Aber sowas passiert halt. Auch bei halbwegs idealen Verhältnissen. Aber eine Teichheizung für konstante Temperaturen ist es mir dann doch nicht wert.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Wirklich sehr Schade,
aber du hast es wenigstens versucht


----------



## ebo (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Halo.

Wollte halt auch mal darstellen, das es trotz idealer Bedingungen zu solchen Verlusten führen kann.
Das passiert in der Natur ja auch.

Der Koi war ansonsten laut TA gesund.

lg
ebo


----------



## Hannes (21. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fisch taumelt*

Hallo Gartenteichliebhaber.

Das geschilderte taumeln der Koi hatte ich bereits im letzten Jahr bei mehreren Fischen und auch dieses Jahr bei zwei Fischen. Durch Zufall bin ich im letzten Jahr auf die tiermedizinische Hochschule in Hannover gestoßen und habe dort mit einem Tierarzt gesprochen. Dieser meinte das durch die extremen langen kalten Temperaturen (wie sie letztes Jahr waren) bereits mehrfach dieses Problem aufgetaucht war. Die Koi müssen aufgrund der Kälte die letzten Fettreserven mobilisieren und lösen dabei wohl Kupfereinlagerungen aus der Leber heraus wodurch die Koi sich selbst vergiften. Dieses Kupfer haben die Fische evtl. durch Algenbekämpfungsmittel im Körper aufgenommen (dies waren Vermutungen der Tiermediziener). Als Gegenmaßnahme empfahl er mir die betroffenen Koi in einen Behälter im Keller mit 2 bis 3 Gramm Kochsalz pro Liter Leitungswasser zu geben. Und ich muss sagen dies hat sowohl im letzten Jahr als auch dieses Jahr geholfen obwohl die Fische wie tot aussahen. Schon nach wenigen Minuten kann man eine Änderung des Zustandes erkennen. Die Fische habe ich im letzten  Frühjahr bei höheren Temperaturen wieder in den Teich zurückgesetzt und leben noch heute.

Grüße Hannes


----------

